# MI get-together... this weekend looks great!!!



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

So... I just checked and this sunday coming is supposed to be beautiful weather!!! Any of you Michiganders want to get together at the Lansing Park either this Saturday or Sunday at say 1:00 pm?? I'll call in a few days to ask them about flooding and how the park is.

Anyways... I know both Geddy and Sawyer are up for it!!!! :bowl::bowl:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell & I are up for it!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would like to go, I just need the name of the park. I will mapquest it and see how far it is for me!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang I can;t make it this weekend.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Hooch common!!! you have GOT to start getting your priorities straight LOL!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

breec3 said:


> I would like to go, I just need the name of the park. I will mapquest it and see how far it is for me!!


It's called the Howard & Erna Soldan Dog Park and this is the link to the park's website:

http://www.lansingdogparks.com/

Can't wait to meet Comet & Sadie!!!! Hope you can attend!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

soooo... would you guys prefer Sat or Sun?


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sunday for sure with me, my son has a double header Saturday

Sadie is not licensed yet and I was reading that they have to be???? I plan on getting Sadies license in June, as you can get them for $5.00 every Saturday in June at the ice arena. In our township Every Saturday in June they set something up at the ice arena where you can go and get the dogs rabies shot for $7.00 and the lisence for $5.00, in hope that everyone will take advantage of this, so all dogs in our township has the rabie shot. Sadie just turned 8 months old so we havent gotten her license yet. 

She does have all her shots, including bordettella, I wonder if that would be enough to let her in??

I am not sure if I should take the risk and go there and not be able to have her play.

I had no problem at Lake Orion dog park, if that is an option let me know.


----------



## janet (Apr 14, 2008)

have fun everyone!!!
please make some photo's !!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

breec3... no one is there to make sure you have a liscence. I don't forsee a problem.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I emailled the park to ask about the flooding... this was their responce

HI Sandra-- 

Unfortunately, yes, the dog park is still flooded. But, we had a meeting today with the City, County and other representatives, and Willis, who is the Hawk Island manager told us that the reason is because there is a grate on the North side of the pond and that it is clogged (apparently this happend back in 1993 as well) and that the DPW has to come in and get it cleared out. So, Willis is not sure when this will happen, but hopefully soon! 

People are still coming though, so if you still want to, just be prepared for wet dogs! because most of the dogs are having fun in the mud!

Angela Farrand, co-vice president, FGLDP
Friends of Greater Lansing Dog Parks
P.O. Box 27164
Lansing, MI 48909
www.lansingunleashed.com 
517-410-4444 (Rebecca Stimson, President)

how does everyone feel about that?? I personally expect Geddy to get in the water and get wet... so it doesn't bother me... but I'd like to make sure everyone else is o'kay with it.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I expected my dogs to be wet, muddy and exhausted, so I dont mind I am sure the pups wont mind either


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

It's hard to imagine that the park is flooded. I'm not doubting your source.....I remember the pond being so much lower than the rest of the park.

I hope you all have a great time this weekend. I'm looking forward to the "summer" meetups.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fran... I know!!!! I *imagine* that it's the low lying flat area on the left when you enter. It's kinda like an open field... but it's pretty low there. The other side rises right up... so hopefully we don't need mud booties to enter lol!!! Can't wait for you to get back up here... weather is finally turning good!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

weren't they wet and muddy last time? LOL

that's what blankets and towels are for. And baths.

Either day works for us so just let me know.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

o'kay well I shall we just say Sunday then, since that day seems to work for everyone? What time sounds good... 11 am?

Any other Michigan people want to meet up and let the pups play for a couple hours??


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> breec3... no one is there to make sure you have a liscence. I don't forsee a problem.


Just to let everyone know, when we left the park last time Baroo did not have her collar on as that is where we keep the tags, there was an officer at the gate to leave checking for tags, she asked us if they were all liscensed and we said yes, said that baroo did not have hers on as not to lose and asked her if she wanted to see and she said no. 

SOOOOO I guess they check........ sometimes.........but not real great


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Linus4ever said:


> Just to let everyone know, when we left the park last time Baroo did not have her collar on as that is where we keep the tags, there was an officer at the gate to leave checking for tags, she asked us if they were all liscensed and we said yes, said that baroo did not have hers on as not to lose and asked her if she wanted to see and she said no.
> 
> SOOOOO I guess they check........ sometimes.........but not real great


Good to know.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Ok, me and Theo are in! Sorry, just read this. We have a handy man working in our house, so my computer is now in the BASEMENT  Can't wait to see you guys on Sunday!!! This will be our first time


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Great!! This is going to be a lot of fun meeting everyone!!!! And seeing some familiar faces too!!! Can't wait to see Barrooo again lol!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for getting this going Sandra!! I was thinking, maybe in the summer, I could host some kind of after the dog park get together at my house, since I'm so close. I guess we'd have to keep the dogs outside (or I might get kicked out of the house for good) but the yard is fenced and we could do a cook out or something.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jen that'd be just fantastic!!!!! Last year a few of us would sometimes sit in the parking lot, while the dogs towelled off, just chatting away. A comfy back yard, with grass would be perfect!!!! And the kids could continue to play!!!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Now, I am worried that they are not going to let Sadie in, because she is not licensed yet. I dont want to drive all that way and them not let Sadie in.

What to do!!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Theo isn't licensed yet either, well, my drive isn't far, but I really wasn't worried about it. Hmmmm Maybe we could all go somewhere else if that happens? I really have never heard of anyone not getting in.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I would hazard to guess that most dog parks require the dogs be liscences. I've never seen them check for it at this park... so I don't really expect it to be a problem either. But it might make you feel a lot better if you just go get them liscenced now... and that way you won't have to miss out on the get-togethers from now until you were going to get them?


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'll be with you in spirit. I just don't have the time to make the trip. I'm planning on riding Sunday...first time on new horse.

Plus, Penny is so frightened of dogs she doesn't know, that I'm afraid she'll either spend the whole time running and trying to hide or that she might actually lash out. There's a Golden is our neighborhood who is very sweet and when he comes over (his mom and I visit in the yard) she cowers on the front porch and tries to get in the house. I think she could really bite him out of fear. Knowing all this ahead of time, I think it's best we stay away. 

So have fun and have plenty of towels on hand.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww... it's definitely best to know your dog and make sure you do what is best for them!!! We'll be sure to take lots of pics for you tho!!! Hope you have a great time riding!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks. I wish she was different. We socialized her a lot as a pup...her best friend when she weighed 13 pounds was a 125 pound Yellow Lab male who pretty much dismissed her as just another piece of moving stuff.

Even after her cousin dog bit her she was okay. In fact she loves Webster now and he loves her. They're great buds. Gradually over the last 3 years, she just became scared. She's even shy with other people until she gets to know them, although she will try to dart between dogs to get to the people. If they try to pet her, she gets into her play bow and then darts and dashes for them to chase her. Hardly ever works. And she never sits for petting.

Anywho, it is what it is.....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey she's beautiful... and she's your love... that's all that matters!!!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

ok, just found out that Theo has a little bit of time left before he legally has to be licensed in Ingham County (which is where this dog park is). They MUST be licensed after turning 5 months, whether or not that means I'm not allowed into the park I don't know, but at least it's a bargaining chip  I printed the application and will mail it in soon. If you get the license BEFORE they turn 5 months then you don't have to pay DOUBLE!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Have a good time all I too won't be able to make it. I have an agility trial on Saturday with my lab, and I too have to ride my horse on Sunday. 

Actually Teddi can not go to dog parks any more. We can not risk her being blindsided by another dog, however I will watch for future gatherings maybe there will be one we can attend. 

Hey Penny's mom we need to talk horses. We have horses and golden's in common!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Penny's mom - WISH YOU COULD COME!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

AWwww wish you could come, too - Max's mom!!!! Have fun, both of you riding horses! Wow, that sounds like a great time!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

JensDreamboy said:


> If you get the license BEFORE they turn 5 months then you don't have to pay DOUBLE!


DOUBLE.... seriously??? Our dog liscences are like $14.00 altered... $18.00 unaltered.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Here is the fee for each: See how the delinquent fee is double the normal fee...so if I wait past 5 months, he will be double! It's crazy huh?

Licensing Fees Effective March 14, 2008​*Ingham County Only*Non-delinquent
Delinquent​*Non-sterilized dogs*$42.00 or $4.00/mo if the vaccination anniversary is less than 9 months away.$84.00*Sterilized dogs*​$12.00 or $1.00/ mo if the vaccination anniversary is less than 11 months away.$24.00
Certified guide or leader dog for a blind person, a hearing dog for a deaf or audibly impaired person, or a sevice dog for a physically limited person.​$0.00$0.00
*3 Year Non-sterilized *​$105.00$154.00
*3 Year Sterilized *​$30.00$44.00
Kennel License 10 dogs or fewer 
$10 lic+ $80 inpection = $90 
$100
Kennel License over 10 dogs 
$25 lic+ $100 inpection = $125
$150​


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OOPS - that got all jumbled around, SORRY!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

omgosh that's pretty exhorbitant. I have to say tho... the $1.00/month just makes me ROFLMBO... I can't beleive they even offer that!!!!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Isn't that odd? The stamp just to send it would hardly seem worth it


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

*Have to cancel*

I'm very sorry everyone... but we have to cancel out of the meetup. Sawyer has developed CPV and it's contageous... so we'll have to stay home and hope that it clears up in a couple weeks. Poor kid. I hope you all have lots of fun... and we'll catch the next one.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

we're having issues right now too. I got home tonight and Tinkerbell is limping. I don't see anything wrong with her paw, but soemthing's not right. So we are now going to the vet in the morning for 2 things a weigh in and a limp. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i sure hope everyone has a super time, the weather is going to be absolutely gorgeous. the gang cannot make it this time, husband is on strike at gm and i really don't want to spend the gas money at this time. we will be thinking of you all. please post pictures.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Marsha I hope Tink is o'kay... and the limp not serious. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well as of this morning Tinkerbell is not limping. So maybe she was trying to make me feel bad for not being home yesterday evening.

We are on for the dog park tomorrow as long as others are still going.

So "roll call" of who is defintiely planning on being there? And do we want to try and meet up in the front? By the entrance? I'll be there with Tinkerbell of course and my daughter.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh and when you talked liscence fees, ours is $7 for altered dogs for the year. Available at your vet or animal control during the months of December - February. After that it is *$40*! I have never had to do this and never got my renewal letter so we are not liscenced right now. I'll have to go this week to animal control.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Sandra, so sorry to hear about Sawyer!! That stinks, poor guy! How the heck did he get that? 

Theo and I will be at the park at 1. I'm really excited to see the place. Theo has bad RUNS from drinking pond water! I need to put a stop to that, but not sure how. I'm sure tomorrow won't help. Hope to see others there, Marsha - we'll look for you after we park. I've never been, so not sure what the set up is.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

JensDreamboy said:


> Sandra, so sorry to hear about Sawyer!! That stinks, poor guy! How the heck did he get that?
> 
> Theo and I will be at the park at 1. I'm really excited to see the place. Theo has bad RUNS from drinking pond water! I need to put a stop to that, but not sure how. I'm sure tomorrow won't help. Hope to see others there, Marsha - we'll look for you after we park. I've never been, so not sure what the set up is.


1 or 11? and bumping back up to see if anyone else is planning on being there.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Am I wrong about the time? I had thought it was 1:00. I work until 12, so I really can't get there until 1. It's ok if NO ONE else goes, I planned on going anyway. I'm sure there will be lots of dogs there today, the weather should be perfect. A friend of mine was there last week and said that when he left an animal cop told him that they will be checking licenses in the future. It was just a warning.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

JensDreamboy said:


> Am I wrong about the time? I had thought it was 1:00. I work until 12, so I really can't get there until 1. It's ok if NO ONE else goes, I planned on going anyway. I'm sure there will be lots of dogs there today, the weather should be perfect. A friend of mine was there last week and said that when he left an animal cop told him that they will be checking licenses in the future. It was just a warning.


I'm glad I just checked this. I'd hate to drive all the way there and not be able to get in. Maybe they are checking because it is the beginning of the season. The office at animal control wasn't open yesterday, I have to go in during the week. 

So I guess we won't be there today not worth taking the chance. But we will be licensed by next time. I still can't believe we missed the time to do it. 

Have fun!


----------

